# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الحمد لله رب العالمين على الشفاء...والشكر لكم اعزائي على الدعاء

## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
احمد الله اولا الذي من على مريضتنا بالشفاء واشكركم احبتي لدعائكم لها وقراءة سورة يس 
وقد اجريت لها عملية كانت دقيقة والحمد لله نجحت العملية وهي الآن بخير. 
اشكركم اعزائي لوقوفكم جانبي ودعائكم والشكر اقل شيء استطيع تقديمه لكم فعذرا على التقصير.. 
اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها شافي كل مريض  
واقض حاجة كل محتاج واكشف الضر والكرب عن المؤمنين 
برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## فرح

الحمد لله ع السلامه اخي ياسر 
نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## وعود

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه
*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## القزويني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه 
والحمدلله  رب العالمين

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*الحمد الله على سلامة مريضتكم اخي العزيز* 
*وان شاء الله آخر السوء*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والصحة والعافيه..*

----------


## محبه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على مننه وأفضاله

مبارك عليكم أخي ياسر شفاء مريضتكم

نسأل الله لها ولكل مريض تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## التعيس

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*      الحمدلله على مننهوأفضــــــاله           *  *مبروك أخي ياسر على شفاء مريضتكم واسعدكم*

----------


## عماد علي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الحمد لله على سلامة مريضتكم والله يطول بعمرها ... عليكم بالصدقات أخي وصلاة الشكر...

----------

